# Buying my first Beretta 9mm, which one should I get?



## Taber24 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and hope you can help me out. I am a vet and have qualified with the M9 and I'm looking to buy one for personal use. I know I can't buy a military grade M9 but know that they make a similar commercial version. My question is which model is best because I notice that there are several different models out there now. I find word of mouth and first hand experience is worth more than all the research I can ever do. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck has had or has most all civilian 92's and their varients and a wealth of experinece w/ them, balance, feel, etc.. The commercial M9 is identical to the military version except perhaps the markings if that. There's no such thing as a military grade as opposed to a civilian grade, it's the same pistol in the M9 or the M9A1's. You can check his previous posts as it's all been mentioned before or wait till he chimes in. Likewise, beretta's website has all the specs on the different models, recoil buffer's in some, rails on some, differing sight configuration on the M9's, dove tailed front sights on some, which is nice, etc..


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got a commercial M9 which I wouldn't trade for a farm in Texas. Identical to the government model except for the serial numbering. 

You do realize, of course, that Berettas are highly addictive, don't you? I'm currently at five - my M9, an 84BB, a 70S in .380, a Modello 1934, and a nifty little Inox 21A Bobcat for pocket carry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I've got a commercial M9 which I wouldn't trade for a farm in Texas. Identical to the government model except for the serial numbering.
> 
> You do realize, of course, that Berettas are highly addictive, don't you? I'm currently at five - my M9, an 84BB, a 70S in .380, a Modello 1934, and a nifty little Inox 21A Bobcat for pocket carry.


I agree as being addictive, within our family we have a: 92G, 92FS, 96FS, PX4 compact, Px4 Subcompact, and last but not least a 3032 Inox.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the fs92 its the prettiest gun in my collection. shes a favorite to my boys too. but i got them xd and m&p. the beretta stays as mine. its my favorite! I changed the grips. i love the way it shoots, feels. everything. excellent co pilot. fires every stinking time.as you can tell i have choices, but this is the one that goes everywhere and is in the nightstand at night and in the holster on hikes.



















monday morning selection...










this is my older son monday morning and of course they both always turn and explain to me how bad they need it...
ha! i know the marines issue them the m9... and they want mine. no way sucka!!!! lol


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband just picked up his fs92 today and we can't wait to shoot it this weekend. I personally have the Px4 Storm compact and have put about 500 rnds through it no problem and I LOVE it. Would recommend it to everyone!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

shotlady said:


> I have the fs92 its the prettiest gun in my collection. shes a favorite to my boys too. but i got them xd and m&p. the beretta stays as mine. its my favorite! I changed the grips. i love the way it shoots, feels. everything. excellent co pilot. fires every stinking time.as you can tell i have choices, but this is the one that goes everywhere and is in the nightstand at night and in the holster on hikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection, a fine taste in firearms indeed.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Beretta makes a fine gun but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Backlighting said:


> Beretta makes a fine gun but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


Why would you say that? In my opinion 9mm is the best option for self defense in a pistol round. Very close ballistically to .45, .40 and 357 Sig. Higher capacity in standard magazines, less expensive, lighter, and most of all shoots quicker on target with less muzzle flip and recoil than the others. You put three or four well placed shots in a vital area w/ top end 9mm hollowpoints and the bad guy recieving is not gonna have a good day. Furthermore, if you look to the top experts in tactical training, the ones that truly know, 9mm is the punch out ticket if you know tactics, shot placement, and proper technique. Remember this, it's not whether you use 9mm, .40, .45, 357 sig, it's where you hit them and w/ how many that win's pistol fights.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Backlighting said:


> . . . but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


I'm curious at how you arrived at this unequivocal statement ?

Your Expert Opinion ?

Factual backup by the world's most qualified "experts" in ammunition conducting valid scientific tests
of the effects on humans, arranged by caliber, self-defense bullet used, velocity, shot placement on the human, etc. ?

Maybe you are citing a large segment of the gun "expert" community whose 11th commandment is: 
"Thou shalt never be armed with anything but a proper John Moses Browning 1911 in .45 ACP" ?

I might possibly buy your "better calibers". But, your "*MUCH *better calibers" is too much for me.
Care to offer up some illumination on your statement for our enjoyment, enlightenment, and edification ?

And, long-time Forum Members roll their eyes, 
as this troll attempts, once again, to hijack a thread, and to start a flame war just for fun ! :watching:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jul 18, 2012)

cant go wrong with the tried and true 92 series!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

PistolChick86 said:


> My husband just picked up his fs92 today and we can't wait to shoot it this weekend. I personally have the Px4 Storm compact and have put about 500 rnds through it no problem and I LOVE it. Would recommend it to everyone!


I sure would love to have the px4. looks all animal style... Ill prolly pick it up in november but in ca you can only get one every 30 days... used all you want and then wait the 10 days. but for oct... ive already spent my thirty days. i want one of those. i just love the berettas over all the guns that i have... and heck if i cant shoot target, i can always hit a fella with it. lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

denner said:


> Nice collection, a fine taste in firearms indeed.


thank you so much, its ever growing and changing


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just sold my 84fs....but still have 2 96's....best firearm on the market IMHO......


----------



## Taber24 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff guys. Thanks for the input. I was looking at the 92a1 and I like the rail mount and removable sight feature. I think I'm gonna go with that one. Looking for some Trijicon night sights as we speak. One last thing...I see that it comes with 17round mags. I live in NJ and I think the max is 15...what will they do to make it legal in NJ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Taber24 said:


> Great stuff guys. Thanks for the input. I was looking at the 92a1 and I like the rail mount and removable sight feature. I think I'm gonna go with that one. Looking for some Trijicon night sights as we speak. One last thing...I see that it comes with 17round mags. I live in NJ and I think the max is 15...what will they do to make it legal in NJ?


The 92a1 will accept 15 round standard magazines as does the 92fs accept the 92a1 17 round magazines. In other words all 92 series magazines whether 15 or 17 rounds will interchange with all 92 series pistols. I suppose they will ship it w/ 15 round mags or i assume you can request them as such living in NJ. Likewise, you can buy 15 rounders at very reasonable prices.


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

My Px4 Storm is my favorite gun out of what I have. Definitely pick one up when you can!


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 92FS and a 84 FS both are fantastic guns never had a problem with either.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Backlighting said:


> Beretta makes a fine gun but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


Wow.I'm not a big fan of the 9 but it's a perfectly fine round for SD purposes.Any caliber can be used effectively in truth,but the skill to do so is more than what's required for the well rounded performance of the 9,40,and 45.


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

92A1 here, love it!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Beretta 92fs


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get one of each!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Backlighting said:


> Beretta makes a fine gun but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


Bushwa. A .22 short can kill just as dead as a 105 howitzer if you can hit what you're shooting at.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Backlighting said:


> Beretta makes a fine gun but there are much better calibers for self-defense, if that's your primary reason for buying one, than the 9mm.


I can't believe you said that...
if that were true then all the militaries in the world are making a mistake using 9mm as the standard - well at least in NATO
and most police departments use 9mm
Hmmmmmmmmmm wonder who is wrong?


----------



## Nickbull (Jul 19, 2015)

His statement is not unequivocal..since your such a genius ill explain. There is a thing called the cia it stands for central intelligence agency. Also a thing called Google. Now genius if you go to google and you would need a computer to get to the search engine dont actually drive to Google genius. Now look up balistic and studies from the CIA and you will find that they have done several extensive test confirming 9mm is the best round. Now beside that fact if I had a bullet that was a little smaller and the same grain penetrating an object which would be faster.spend some time thinking about that before you reply again and make your self look stupid again....genius


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on guys, OP was just asking opinions, not "caliber" wars. OP, got any pictures of your 92 yet? :smt1099


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> .... You do realize, of course, that Berettas are highly addictive, don't you?............


Got That Right.

96a1, 84(F), 87T, 71..... I know an 87b, 85, and an 81 or 82 are some were out there waiting to join the herd.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Taber24 said:


> I'm new to this forum and hope you can help me out. I am a vet and have qualified with the M9 and I'm looking to buy one for personal use. I know I can't buy a military grade M9 but know that they make a similar commercial version. My question is which model is best because I notice that there are several different models out there now. I find word of mouth and first hand experience is worth more than all the research I can ever do. Thanks.


depends on your cash flow-- M9 is great so is 92 fs(Love my italian made one) best of the bunch but costs more --wilson combat Brigadier-- pick your poison


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I love watching people reply to 3 year old threads... and especially a first time user who digs the thread up to argue with a guy who hasen't been active in years, lol.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

TAPnRACK said:


> I love watching people reply to 3 year old threads... and especially a first time user who digs the thread up to argue with a guy who hasen't been active in years, lol.


Wouldn't it be cool if they did return from the grave...... bwhahahahaha........

I guess we need some amusement now and then.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely, lol.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Any of hte 92s are a good choice. You can often find mags used at great prices from trade ins.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

OOHH! Zombie Thread


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernest_T said:


> OOHH! Zombie Thread


...want branez..... :zombie: :axe:

Perhaps one of the illustrious mods can add a zombie smilie to the selections.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Nickbull said:


> His statement is not unequivocal..since your such a genius ill explain. There is a thing called the cia it stands for central intelligence agency. Also a thing called Google. Now genius if you go to google and you would need a computer to get to the search engine dont actually drive to Google genius. Now look up balistic and studies from the CIA and you will find that they have done several extensive test confirming 9mm is the best round. Now beside that fact if I had a bullet that was a little smaller and the same grain penetrating an object which would be faster.spend some time thinking about that before you reply again and make your self look stupid again....genius


Excellent first post. Did you just finish reading "How To Win Friends And Influence People"?


----------

